# Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich habe das thema zeckenimpfung eigentlich nie so genau genommen, aber als ich letztens beim bekannten wahr (auch angler) den ich lange zeit nicht mehr gesehen habe und wir uns so übers fischen unterhalten haben meinte er das er letztes jahr krankheitsbedingt selten am wasser wahr.
auf die frage welche krankheit er doch habe meinte er "borreliose".
da ist mir erst einmal der mund offen geblieben.
und wo kann ihn wohl die zecke gebissen haben?
no wo den wohl, BEIM ANGELN.
jetzt wo es in meinem direkten umfeld passiert hab ich gleich für heute nen termien vereinbart, und die letzte impfung ist bei mir auch 11 jahre her...
nun ich werde sie heute auffrischen und bitte euch alle, schaut in eurem impfheft nach und lässt sie ggf. ebenfalls auffrischen.
damit ist wohl nicht zu spaßen und wir alle (angler) können davon betroffen sein.


Gruß Taskin


----------



## weserwaller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Ist ja schön und gut, nur leider gibt es die gegen die Borreliose keine Impfung, nur gegen die weniger verbreitete FSME.


----------



## Merlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Das Thema Zeckenimpfung ist selbst unter Ärzten umstritten.
So eine Impfung löst die Zeckenproblematik auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut, nur leider gibt es die gegen die Borreliose keine Impfung, nur gegen die weniger verbreitete FSME.


 
ist FSME nicht die schlussfolgerung von borreliose?


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Richtig ! ! ! Und wer sich nicht Impfen lassen will (weil angst vor Nadeln ect.), bitte nach dem Angeln SOFORT zu Hause absuchen lassen durch Frau, Eltern wie och immer. TASKIN hat Recht, damit ist wirklich nicht zu Spaßen ...

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut, nur leider gibt es die gegen die Borreliose keine Impfung, nur gegen die weniger verbreitete FSME.


 
Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr über Weihnachten leider auch ein Krankenhausaufenhalt. Diagnose : Borreliose. War keine tolle Sache, halbseitig gelähmt im Gesicht und nichts mehr schmecken können.

Es war gefährlich aber alles wieder in Ordnung. Eine Impfung ist leider nicht möglich.

Übrigens : Ich habe den Zeckenbiss nicht gemerkt. Es hat einfach mit hohen Fieber begonnen, dann ging dies weg und ein paar Tage später ging der "Spaß" dann los.

Wichtig in der Natur, lange Hosen und Schuhe tragen. Die Gefahr ist dann zwar nicht gebannt aber doch minimiert.


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut, nur leider gibt es die gegen die Borreliose keine Impfung, nur gegen die weniger verbreitete FSME.



Wehniger verbreitte aber dafür um so schlimmer , 
ich pers. empfehle als Angler die Impfung und rate zu den bekannten Schutzmittelchen gegen zecken.
Ich selbst habe schon mit Borrillen zu kämpfen gehabt und fand es garnicht witzig. Im Krankenhaus wiederum lag ich mit jemanden zusammen der die Meningitis bekommen hatte , und ehrlich: Ich war froh das ich "nur" mit borillen zu kämpfen hatte .
Er war 2 wochen in Quarantäne ehr er auf mein Zimmer kamm , und er selbst sagte er würde es keinem Menschen wünschen.
Seit dem : Vorsorge ist besser wie nachsicht ,denn FSME muss erst ma diagnostiziert werden , und bis dahin wird es sehr schwer.


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Taskin schrieb:


> ist FSME nicht die schlussfolgerung von borreliose?


 
Nein ist sie nicht. FSME ist die Hirnhausentzündung. Borreliose Erreger lagert sich ( leider über Jahre bis immer ) im zentralen Nervensystem ein und schaden es auf langer Sicht und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht. FSME ist die Hirnhausentzündung. Borreliose Erreger lagert sich ( leider über Jahre bis immer ) im zentralen Nervensystem ein und schaden es auf langer Sicht und das nicht zu knapp.


 

das wusste ich nicht, dachte immer das borreliose immer zur hirnhautentzündung führt.
naja jetzt weis ich es (danke#6) werde mich aber trotzdem impfen lassen.


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Eine Impfung kann nicht schaden, obwohl es durch eine Impfung auch zu einer Enzündung kommen kann. Sagte jedenfalls der Doc, als ich meine Kinder impfen lassen wollte. 

Das Thema war daraufhin für mich gleich vom Tisch.


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

So kleine Biester und so gefährlich. Schrecklich ist das.


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

ABER : Ich muss doch mal darauf hinweisen :
Die FSME wird NICHT von allen K.K. übernommen , zumindestens nicht einfach so. Bitte VOHER erkundeigen, denn das ist leider Bundesland abhängig.


----------



## BallerNacken (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> So kleine Biester und so gefährlich. Schrecklich ist das.




das ist doch überall in der Tierwelt so, das meist die kleinsten Lebewesen die mit Abstand gefährlichsten sind!

Siehe giftige Schnecken, Fische, Schlangen, Spinnen...usw...

Werde mich auch mal bezüglich einer Impfung erkundigen...hatte aber schon etliche Jahre keine Zecke mehr *zumglück*


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Sagte jedenfalls der Doc, als ich meine Kinder impfen lassen wollte.




Echt, der hätte Deine Kinder geimpft? Mein DOC. sagte gleich wo ick zwecks Ösiurlaub meinen Jungen (4 Jahre) impfen lassen wollte. NEIN NEIN NEIN


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> ...hatte aber schon etliche Jahre keine Zecke mehr *zumglück*


 
Habe ich auch gedacht. Habe bisher nie eine an mir gehabt. Bis mir der Arzt die Diagnose : Borreliose gab.

Da schaut man dann erstmal seltsam.


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Warum sollte man Kinder nicht impfen, ich wurde auch mit 11 oder so das erste Mal geimpft, weil ich immerzu in der Natur unterwegs war...


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Echt, der hätte Deine Kinder geimpft? Mein DOC. sagte gleich wo ick zwecks Ösiurlaub meinen Jungen (4 Jahre) impfen lassen wollte. NEIN NEIN NEIN


 
Ob er es gemacht hätte, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe ihn nur gefragt und dann kamen wir auf die Antwort.


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



vermesser schrieb:


> Warum sollte man Kinder nicht impfen, ich wurde auch mit 11 oder so das erste Mal geimpft, weil ich immerzu in der Natur unterwegs war...


 
11 ist auch fast kein Kind mehr, meine Kinder sind 2 und noch nicht ganz ein Jahr alt.


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

ich wurde auch schon mit 10 jahren das erste mal geimpft und keine nebenwirkungen...


----------



## BallerNacken (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gedacht. Habe bisher nie eine an mir gehabt. Bis mir der Arzt die Diagnose : Borreliose gab.
> 
> Da schaut man dann erstmal seltsam.



Wenn ich eine hatte, dann muss diese extrem schnell wieder losgelassen haben. Bin die letzten drei jahre nur noch sehr selten beim Angeln, und wenn doch, dann prüfe ich mich sofort nach dem Angeln beim duschen und die Klamotten kommen in die Wäsche T>65°C...Bin mir also sehr sicher lange keine mehr gehabt zu haben...zu 100% sicher kann ich mir ja leider nie sein |uhoh:

@vermesser: Kinder werden bei manchen Impfungen grundsätzlich nicht geimpft. Und mit 11 Jahren ist man locker alt genug. Das alter worauf hier Bezug genommen wurde, liegt glaube ich eher im Bereich  2-4 Jahren


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Wie schon gesagt, ich hatte auch nie offensichtlich eine Zecke am Körper.
Bis dann das Fieber ( 40+ ) kam : Diagnose : Grippe. War aber keine , da nur Fieber da war, keine anderen Symptome.

Die Quittung kam später, aber Gottseidank noch rechtzeitig. Hätte auch ins Auge gehen können.


----------



## Merlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Es sind schon Fälle vorgekommen wo die Krankheit DURCH die Impfung ausgebrochen ist.
Fragt mal mehre Ärzte ihr werde euch wundern was es für unterschiedliche Meinungen zu diesem Thema gibt.
Noch etwas warum übernehmen wohl nicht ALLE Krankenkassen die Impfung ???


----------



## xAlex (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Ich habe mich geimpft, habe immer Anti Zecken Mittel mit und 
verstulpe immer meine Beine das die nicht in die Hose schlüpfen können. Daheim kontrolliere ich mich zuerst immer. Bzw ich habe immer eine Zeckenzange mit um Zecken möglichst schnell entfernen zu können.

Trotzdem habe ich mich mal auf einem Baumstumpf gesetzt und die Zecke ist unter mein T-Shirt auf meine Wampe geklettert...
Ich habe die Zecke zwar entfernt aber es war nen Tag später ein roter Ring um die einstichstelle.
Ab zum Arzt der dann Borreliose diagnostiziert hat und mir Antibiotika verschrieben hat.
Hatte zwar keine NW aber ich finde es heftig was für ein Gefahrpotential Zecken haben.

Ich hoffe echt auf ein gutes Insektizid was die mal ausrottet.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Ich spreche jetzt mal nur für NRW. 

Eine Impfung gegen FSME macht sowohl für Erwachsene als auch (in meinen Augen schon garnicht) für Kinder einen Sinn. 

Genau genommen ist die Gefahr sogar viel viel größer den Nebenwirkungen der Impfung (die NIEMAND abschätzen kann) auf den Leim zu gehen. 

Alle anderen Hinweise die bis jetzt gegeben wurden wie z.B. gründliches Duschen und absuchen machen aufgrund der Borreliosegefahr absolut Sinn.


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Merlin schrieb:


> Noch etwas warum übernehmen wohl nicht ALLE Krankenkassen die Impfung ???


 
Wahrscheinlich ( eigene Meinung ), weil es nicht wirklich bewiesen ist, dass dies hilft.

Ich kenne leider auch zwei Negativ Beispiele, wo die Krankheit nach eine Impfung ausgebrochen ist.

Da zahlt die Kasse dann zweimal. Einmal um krank zu werden und dann wieder um gesund zu werden, tolle Sache #d.


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Merlin schrieb:


> Es sind schon Fälle vorgekommen wo die Krankheit DURCH die Impfung ausgebrochen ist.
> Fragt mal mehre Ärzte ihr werde euch wundern was es für unterschiedliche Meinungen zu diesem Thema gibt.
> Noch etwas warum übernehmen wohl nicht ALLE Krankenkassen die Impfung ???


 

wenn man aber so denkt, steht es trotzdem 50:50

nimmt man nun das risiko einer impfung auf sich, oder das risiko eines bisses???

es sind vorallem wir angler betroffen, und viele wie ich verbringen nun seine ganze freizeit am wasser/natur.


----------



## BallerNacken (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



xAlex schrieb:


> Ich hoffe echt auf ein gutes Insektizid was die mal ausrottet.



Jede heimische Art hat auf gewisse Art und Weise seine darseinsberechtigung. Und nicht anders ist es bei der Zecke. Sie erfüllt mit Sicherheit ihren Zweck in der Natur.

Kein Lebewesen sollte man ausrotten! Auch wenn man glaubt, es erleichtert einem das Leben. Es könnte sich nämlich genau umgekehrt entwickeln.

Rotte mal alle Spinnen aus, weil sie ja so eklig und teilweise gefährlich sind. Und beschwere dich hinterher nicht über die Expolsionsartige vermehrung der Fliegen, Mücken usw...

Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



xAlex schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich mich mal auf einem Baumstumpf gesetzt und die Zecke ist unter mein T-Shirt auf meine Wampe geklettert...
> Ich habe die Zecke zwar entfernt aber es war nen Tag später ein roter Ring um die einstichstelle.
> Ab zum Arzt der dann Borreliose diagnostiziert hat und mir Antibiotika verschrieben hat.



Ich dachte immer es dauert ~ 12 Stunden bis die ersten Borreliose Erreger "überlaufen". Wenn in der Zeit die Zecke entfernt wird, hätte man nichts zu befürchten. So kann man sich irren.


----------



## Merlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> Jede heimische Art hat auf gewisse Art und Weise seine darseinsberechtigung. Und nicht anders ist es bei der Zecke. Sie erfüllt mit Sicherheit ihren Zweck in der Natur.
> 
> Welchen denn ????????


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

@ BallerNacken, habe letztens eine DOKU über Zecken gesehen, und jeder Wissensheini der da wat zu Wort melden durfte bestätigte das es keinen Nützlichen Zweck gibt die Zecke schützen zu müssen ... Die DOKU liegt ca 1,5 Wochen zurück .... Ob die Aussagen nun stimmen oder nicht, dat kann ick als normaler Mensch nich sagen, aber dat waren ahlt Leute vom Fach


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Bitte bleibt mal bei den Tatsachen ,
Es übernehmen nicht alle K.K. die Impfung weil der Gebietsautretung folge getragen wird. Laut liste sind vorkommen in NRW äusserst selten , ergo eine impfung nicht notgedrungen nötig. ABER , gehe ich als NRW Angler !!!! BERUFLICH !!!! gen süden wird die Impfung ohne wenn und aber übernommen. 
ich selbst habe mit den Sche...s Zecken nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht und kann eigentlich nur empfehlen das nicht auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen. 
Letztlich ist immernoch der Arzt derjenige der am besten auskunft geben kann , nur ist es tatsächlich so das eine FSME in den meisten fällen recht spät erkannt wird , im gegensatz zu borillen. Borillen schmeissen in den meisten fällen eine wundrose um den biss und kann daher schneller diagnostiziert werden wie eine FSME. Und ich finde das ein wehnig Autan ect. wirklich pflicht sein sollte.


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> 11 ist auch fast kein Kind mehr, meine Kinder sind 2 und noch nicht ganz ein Jahr alt.



Achso, ok...dann macht das Sinn!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Hier mal ein wenig Fachwissen(damit wir wissen worüber wir sprechen):

*Zecke*

und 

*Borreliose*


Noch ein kurzes Zitat aus dem Artikel:

Nach Schätzung des Robert-Koch-Instituts  liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, nach einer in Deutschland erlittenen  Zeckenattacke an Borreliose zu erkranken, bei 1 zu 300.

#h#h#h


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach Schätzung des Robert-Koch-Instituts liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, nach einer in Deutschland erlittenen Zeckenattacke an Borreliose zu erkranken, bei 1 zu 300.
> 
> #h#h#h


 

also liegt die wahrscheinlichkeit in meinen augen sehr sehr hoch!!!


----------



## weserwaller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Taskin schrieb:


> ist FSME nicht die schlussfolgerung von borreliose?




Nein 

Borreliose wird durch Borrelien (Bakterien) eine Nervenentzündung ausgelöst. 

FSME durch Flaviviradae (Viren) eine Hirhautentzündung ausgelöst.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Bei euch in Mittelfranken liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit vermutlich höher und bei uns an der Ostsee um einiges niedriger...
1 : 300 heißt übrigens, daß wenn Du 300 Zecken hast, nur eine gefährlich ist 
Und 300 Zecken ist ne "Bank", da kommst aus dem Kratzen nicht mehr raus, die Biester jucken scheußlich 



Die Borreliose ist um einiges "angenehmer" als eine FSME, zumal man bei der Borereliose recht bald den typischen roten Ring um die Bißstelle der Zecke erkennt.

Ach ja, die Natur hat keine nutzlosen Tiere vorgesehen, von daher wäre ich vorsichtig die Zecke als nutzlos zu bezeichnen... 
Am nutzlosesten für die Natur ist eigentlich der Mensch


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Taskin schrieb:


> also liegt die wahrscheinlichkeit in meinen augen sehr sehr hoch!!!




Die Chance ist sicher höher als `n Sechser im Lotto zu haben. Wenn mich aber theoretisch noch 299 beissen könnten, ist das nicht viel.|rolleyes

Man kann aber auch Pech haben. Man bekommt Borreliose beim ersten Biss und man weiss dass man eigentlich noch 299 Bisse gut gehabt hätte.

Ich glaube, die Chance sich bei 300 Mal auf die Fre..e fallen, einmal das Genick zu brechen, ist genauso hoch.


#h#h#h


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Bei euch in Mittelfranken liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit vermutlich höher und bei uns an der Ostsee um einiges niedriger...


 

nicht nur mittelfranken, sondern ganz bayern...


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Chance ist sicher höher als `n Sechser im Lotto zu haben. Wenn mich aber theoretisch noch 299 beissen könnten, ist das nicht viel.|rolleyes
> 
> Man kann aber auch Pech haben. Man bekommt Borreliose beim ersten Biss und man weiss dass man eigentlich noch 299 Bisse gut gehabt hätte.
> 
> ...


 
du kannst es aber auch so sehen, wenn jeden menschen in seinem leben ca. 3 zecken beißen, dann kann es somit jeden 100sten menschen treffen...

also für mich ist die wahrscheinlichkein verdammt hoch...


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Die warscheinlichkeit liebt um längen höher ....
Ich zäzhle ja nicht ob zufällig schon 299 Zecken in meinem Hund stecken bevor die Nr.300 bei mir ist 
Aus erfahrung: VORSICHT ist besser wie nachher zu kämpfen.
Also : Für jeden Angler: Zeckenkarte besorgen ( kostet fast nix) , vor dem Angeln auch die Beine mit Autan und co einsprühen. Nach dem angeln ein mal drüberschauen. Somit ist die chance schätze ich ehr mit 1: 2000 und damit kann ich ganz gut leben.
Eine Zecke NIE NIE NIE Quetschen und mit den Fingern versuchen rauszuziehen. IMMER eine Zeckenkarte nehmen und mit Schwertrüssel entfernen. Und tatsächlich schütten die Zecken erst nach 12->24 stunden die borillen aus . Bis dahin schätze ich mal haben sie eine 2-5 stündige wanderung hinter sich um eine gute stelle zu erwischen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Wenn ich in Deiner Gegend wohnen würde, würde ich mich vermutlich impfen lassen, was mich aber wie schon gesagt nicht vor Borreliose schützen würde.

Was das Robert Koch Institut angeht...
Ich habe da immernoch deren Panikmache in Sachen Schweinegrippe im Kopf... Das Institut ist (das ist öffentlich bekannt) von der Pharmaindustrie gesponsort, die sich ja bekanntermaßen mit der Schweinegrippe finanziell saniert haben...

Da kann man schon anfangen an Verschwörungstheorien zu glauben


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

wie schaut so ne "zeckenkarte" aus und wo bekomme ich diese her? 
welches "autan" ist das beste gegen mucken und zecken?


----------



## daci7 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Es ist doch wie immer ein Abwägen von Risiken und der Bereitschaft ein wenig Bequemlichkeit/Luxus einzubüßen.

Die Chance von ner Zecke gebissen zu werden und dann an Borelliose zu erkranken ist recht gering, aber ich büße auch wahrscheinlich wenig Bequemlichkeit ein wenn ich mich impfen lasse. Also machen es viele.

Die Chance auf nen Herzinfakt wenn man raucht und trinkt und fettiges Essen im Übermaß zu sich nimmt sind recht groß. Allerdings muss ich auf viel vermeintlichen Luxus verzichten wenn ich es ändern will. Daher machen es viele nicht.

Die Chance auf Aids ist in Deutschland mäßig, aber der Virus doppelt so schlimm, also: böses Risiko. Allerdings müsste ich auf Bequemlichkeit verzichten, wenn ich ES ohne Kondom mache ...

Gleiches Spiel mit Anschnallen im Auto, Schwimmen in gefählichen Strömungen, Bootsfahren auf unbekannten Gewässern usw usf


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

kriegst in jeder Apotheke.


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Taskin schrieb:


> wie schaut so ne "zeckenkarte" aus und wo bekomme ich diese her?
> welches "autan" ist das beste gegen mucken und zecken?


Aphotheke und so schaut sie aus :


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Aphotheke und so schaut sie aus :


 
Danke,
 ist gleich in kartenformat #6
und damit wird sie "rausgehebelt"?
welches autan findet ihr ist das beste? natürlich dann auch gegen mücken...


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



daci7 schrieb:


> Es ist doch wie immer ein Abwägen von Risiken und der Bereitschaft ein wenig Bequemlichkeit/Luxus einzubüßen.
> 
> Die Chance von ner Zecke gebissen zu werden und dann an Borelliose zu erkranken ist recht gering, aber ich büße auch wahrscheinlich wenig Bequemlichkeit ein wenn ich mich impfen lasse. Also machen es viele.
> 
> ...



ICH Rauche
ICH Trinke auch mal nen Bier 
ICH rege mich regelmässig auf
ICH fahre Auto
ICH binn verheiratet und auch geschieden
ICH hatte noch KEINEN Herzinfarkt, aber Borillen. 
In so fern finde ich solche aussagen nicht unbedingt treffend.
Und Pers. schutz ist gut, bei Aids weiss JEDER das kondome schützen , wie schaut es mit Zecken aus???? in so fern finde ich die Diskusion hier schon gut , auch wenn es nicht die Impfung sein MUSS , aber ein waches auge schaut mehr wie eine tötliche ignoranz.

PS: Autan und co und welches das beste ist gegen zecken findet mann sogar unter stiftung warentest. einfach googlen.


----------



## roldiii (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Ich kann diese Panik nicht verstehen. Gegen die Hirnhautentzündung die auch von diesen Biestern übertragen wird kann man sich ja sowieso nicht schützen. 
Ob man sich nun gegen FSME impfen lässt sollte jeder selbst entscheiden je nachdem ob er in einem Risikogebiet lebt oder nicht. Ich selbst für meinen Teil bin nicht geimpft und habe letztens auch ein Zecke an mir entdeckt, was aber eigentlich wie immer, zumindest bei mir, ohne Folgen blieb. 
Bei Borreliose, die ich bei meiner Schwestern schon einmal beobachten durfte, bekam sie 1 Woche Antibiotikum und die Sache war erledigt. Es kann natürlich sein, dass jeder anders darauf reagiert aber aus meiner Erfahrung ist das halb so wild.

Mfg roldiii


----------



## weserwaller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Autan Protection Plus


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



roldiii schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Panik nicht verstehen. Gegen die Hirnhautentzündung die auch von diesen Biestern übertragen wird kann man sich ja sowieso nicht schützen.
> Ob man sich nun gegen FSME impfen lässt sollte jeder selbst entscheiden


 

wie jetzt???? ich dachte FSME ist hirnhautentzündung

@ westerwaller - Danke


----------



## weserwaller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



roldiii schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Panik nicht verstehen. Gegen die Hirnhautentzündung die auch von diesen Biestern übertragen wird kann man sich ja sowieso nicht schützen.
> Ob man sich nun gegen FSME impfen lässt sollte jeder selbst entscheiden je nachdem ob er in einem Risikogebiet lebt oder nicht.




Nein, Hirhautentzüng schon, Borreliose nicht, dem aufmerksamen Leser wäre das nicht entgangen.


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

FSME = Frühsommer Meninigitis und somit eine Hirnhaut entzündung, deren verlauf NICHT SOFORT erkennbar ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Taskin, geh in die Apotheke und frag dort welches Mittel sich in eurer Gegend bewährt hat, das ist regional unterschiedlich.

Diese Karte ist mehr oder weniger idiotensicher, ich hab Zecken entfernen mit einer Pinzette gelernt und mache das auch heute noch so, immer eine Sache von "gewußt wie..."

Ne zeitlang hieß es die müssen rausgedreht werden, hat sich als Firlefanz erwiesen, weil die Köpfe immer drin geblieben sind.

Früher sagte man Uhu oder Benzin drauf, damit das Vieh losläßt, hat auch funktioniert, sind fast von selbst abgefallen ABER früher waren FSME und Borreliose wesentlich seltener und wenn man die Zecke mit Uhu behandelt hat, hat sie nochmal "gekotzt" und so den ganzen Dreck den sie in sich hatte in den Wirtskörper gepumpt, diese Methode sollte man heute sein lassen!

Diese Zeckenkarten sind gut, kosten nicht viel und sind wie gesagt quasi idiotensicher.


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Hi ich würde es auch empfehlen
wurde selbst von einer zecke beim nachtangeln gebissen und habe mich jetzt impfen lassen. tuht dies zu eurer sicherheit


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



roldiii schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Panik nicht verstehen. Gegen die Hirnhautentzündung die auch von diesen Biestern übertragen wird kann man sich ja sowieso nicht schützen.
> Ob man sich nun gegen FSME impfen lässt sollte jeder selbst entscheiden
> 
> Mfg roldiii




Das ist Unfug, FSME ist die Hirnhautentzündung, und wie schon mehrfach erwähnt gibt es nur dagegen eine Impfung, gegen Borrelien hingegen keine!

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

@Taskin

So eine Zeckenkarte ist NICHT optimal. Die Zecke wird damit rausgezogen und gibt dadurch noch eine Menge Speichel und damit Ansteckungspotienal ab.

Nimm ist eine Stinknormale Zeckenzange und drehe sie raus.

Am besten du fragst mal einen TIERARZT    kein Witz !!!
Die haben berufbedingt wesentlich mehr Ahnung von Zecken als dein Arzt oder Apotheker.


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

also stand meines wissens ist, das sich ja alle erreger in der spucke der zecken befindet, und die zecke "nur" spuckt wenn sie sich bedroht fühlt, sprich quetschen,benzien, uhu oder sonst etwas... also müsste die karte wirklich das sicherste sein.
wusste aber bis dato nicht das es so eine karte gibt

verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Hier bringen einige einiges durcheinander...

PANIK ist schon mal von vornherein falsch.

FSME = Hirnhautentzündung, verursacht durch einen Virus, dagegen kann geimpft werden.

Borreliose = Bakterielle Erkrankung, KEINE Impfung möglich, aber recht gut erkennbar und mit Antibiotika gut in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## BallerNacken (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

RausDREHEN soll man die viecher nun eben nicht!!

Dadurch bleibt wie oben schon erwähnt der Kopf oftmals hängen. Und genau das MUSS verhindert werden.

Ich habe bei meinen Zeckenbissen die viecher mit einer schmalen Pincette (bzw. Zeckenzange) ganz vorne gefasst und dann senkrecht herausgezogen. Es ist noch nie iwas in der Bisswunde verblieben.


----------



## daci7 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Boedchen schrieb:


> ICH Rauche
> ICH Trinke auch mal nen Bier
> ICH rege mich regelmässig auf
> ICH fahre Auto
> ...



ich will überhaupt nichts verteufeln oder jemanden anklagen. Was ich mit der Aussage sagen will ist, dass wahrscheinlich jeder heutzutage über die Risiken und Gefahren mehr oder weniger bescheid weiß und die Frage ob man sich nun Impfen lässt eher eine persönliche Abwägung ist als allgemein zu beantworten.

PS: bin selbst Gelegenheitsraucher und trinke äußerst gern Bier  Außerdem kann ich so mancher fettigen Leckerei nicht wiederstehn ...


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Taskin
> 
> So eine Zeckenkarte ist NICHT optimal. Die Zecke wird damit rausgezogen und gibt dadurch noch eine Menge Speichel und damit Ansteckungspotienal ab.
> 
> ...



Sag einmal, so ein Quatsch !!!!!!!!!!
FAKT: Durch die Zeckenkarte wird der Rüssel abgekemmt und ausgezogen , son rüssel schaut aus wie ne säge. Und wie schon die Vorredner RICHTIG sagten: Eine zecke quetschen heist sich den dreck ERST RECHT un den Körper zu pressen. Nenne mir auch nur einen Artikel wo GEGEN eine zeckenkarte geschrieben wird. Hingegen gegen die Zange schon sehhr sehhr viele.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Taskin
> 
> So eine Zeckenkarte ist NICHT optimal. Die Zecke wird damit rausgezogen und gibt dadurch noch eine Menge Speichel und damit Ansteckungspotienal ab.
> 
> ...



Jup, Tierärtze sind da sehr firm drin, die Viehcher haben irgendwie ja immer eine Zecke irgendwo sitzen.

Nur das drehen, davon wird mittlerweile abgeraten, ein gleichmäßiger Zug, nicht zu fest und das Biest ist komplett draußen, beim drehen besteht eine sehr große gefähr, daß der Kopf im Körper verbleibt.


----------



## weserwaller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will kann diesen Küchenhelfer im Fall eines Zeckenbissen auch zweckentfremden, sicherlich die sicherste Methode.


----------



## Merlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Da muß ich dir widersprechen..drehen ist die sicherste und schnellste Art die Zecke heil mit Kopf und  mit wenig Streß herauszubekommen.


----------



## xAlex (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach Schätzung des Robert-Koch-Instituts  liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, nach einer in Deutschland erlittenen  Zeckenattacke an Borreliose zu erkranken, bei 1 zu 300.
> 
> #h#h#h




Da ist dir leider ein kleiner Fehler untergekommen, wenn man weiterliest ist in Hochrisikogebieten wie in Bayern das Verhältniss bei 1:10.
2009 habe ich mir 3 Zecken eingefangen, bei meinen vorher beschriebenen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen.

Ab dem Stich können Borrellioseerreger übertragen werden, je länger die Zecke steckt desto höher die Warscheinlichkeit.

Insektizide sollte man schon verwenden, würde ich besser finden als Neozoen als Bekämpfer einzuführen.
Das was gemacht werden muss ist relativ klar, mancherorts in Bayern kann man nicht mehr ungeschützt durch nen Busch gehen...
Die Insektizidforschung ist wegen der Landwirtschaft auch sehr zuverlässig, bin da Fachkundig.

@Merlin
Impfungen sind rational gesehen ein absolutes Muss!!
http://www.impfinformationen.de/pdf/Irrtuemer_der_Impfgegner_11_2.pdf
Wegen aufkommenden Fällen von NW emotional zu reagieren ist falsch.


----------



## Gummischuh (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



> Bei Borreliose, die ich bei meiner Schwestern schon einmal beobachten  durfte, bekam sie 1 Woche Antibiotikum und die Sache war erledigt. Es  kann natürlich sein, dass jeder anders darauf reagiert aber aus meiner  Erfahrung ist das halb so wild.


Zufall !

Man darf einfach nicht vergessen das Borrelien Tiere sind, die sich verbreiten wie es ihnen passt.
Zwischen "halb so wild" und "Rollstuhl" liegt oftmals nur ein Zeckenfurz.
Es kann auch niemand sagen, ob nach einer Antibiotikasession alles abgetötet wurde, weil man nicht sicher sein kann, ob die gefundenen Antikörper nun von einer überstandenen Infektion stammen oder von einer "Aktiven".

Bzgl. FSME:

Nach allem, was ich mir nu über das Thema reingezogen habe, würde ich mich wohl lieber doch nicht impfen lassen.
Die einzige gesicherte Erkenntnis scheint zu sein, dass man an Impfstoffen gut verdienen kann.
Dann schon lieber zweimal gucken.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Merlin schrieb:


> Da muß ich dir widersprechen..drehen ist die sicherste und schnellste Art die Zecke heil mit Kopf und  mit wenig Streß herauszubekommen.



Das wird wohl ein ewiger Kampf der Meinungen bleiben 

Frag 10 Gelehrte und Du erhältst mindestens 9 verschiedenen Empfehlungen, ist ein bischen wie die Frage nach der richtigen Farbe des Blinkers beim angeln


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Bzgl. FSME:
> 
> Nach allem, was ich mir nu über das Thema reingezogen habe, würde ich mich wohl lieber doch nicht impfen lassen.
> Die einzige gesicherte Erkenntnis scheint zu sein, dass man an Impfstoffen gut verdienen kann.
> Dann schon lieber zweimal gucken.




So seh` ich das auch.
Und bezüglich Borreliose heisst es Daumen drücken.



#h#h#h


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

FAKT: 
Eine Zecke zu Quetschen ist definitiv die SCHLECHTESTE aller lösungen.
Da Tierärzte sie Ziehen liegt einig und alleine darann das ein Hund , Katze ect KEINE Menschliche Haut haben. Veruche die zeckenkerte mal im Haar 
Letztlich wie ich schon schrieb: VORSICHT und aufpassen , mehr muss erst nicht. Denn ich denke die 5 min im Bad um sich selbst zu schützen kann man getrost einrechnen


----------



## Gummischuh (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



> Frag 10 Gelehrte und Du erhältst mindestens 9 verschiedenen Empfehlungen


...und alle 10 min kommt 'ne Neue dazu


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

ABER: Hier wirds meines erachtens nach sehr gut beschrieben :
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...nkarte+deutschland&um=1&hl=de&sa=X&tbs=isch:1

Und JA ich habe eine zeckenphobie seit der ersten borille


----------



## Merlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

@Steffen 
es kommt natürlich auch darauf wieviel Übung du damit hast...
Grundsätzlich ist für einen mit wenig Übung, sicherer die Zecke mit
einer Zeckenzange rauszudrehen.
Die Zeckenkarte wird oft nicht richtig angesetzt und dadurch reißt der Kopf ab.
Mit der Richtigen Handhabung und Übung ist es dann auch relativ egal womit die Zecke entfernt wird.

@ Boedchen
Tierärzte drehen sie raus !!


----------



## daci7 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Also um mal ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen und die Panik zu schüren und besonders weil ich das Thema interessant finde :

Zecken unterteilen sich generell in Schild (Ixodidae) - und Lederzecken (Argasidae). Dabei sind die Argasidae, also die Lederzecken einerseits deutlich von den Schildzecken zu unterscheiden und andererseits als Krankheitsvektoren nahezu unbedeutend. (Bilder bitte selbst googlen)

Medizinisch relevante Ixodidae Arten gibt es in Deutschland:
den Ixodes ricinus (gemeinen Holzbock), Rhipicephalus sanguineus (braune Hundezecke), Dermacentor marginatus
(Schafzecke), Ixodes hexagonus (Igelzecke)
Die braune Hundezecke kann Rickettsien übertragen, die Schafzecke Q-Fieber und Balkangrippe und der gemeine Holzbock ist der schlimmste mit FSME/TBE-Viren
(Frühsommermeningoencephalitis/tick-borne encephalitis; 1-2% Mortalität) Borrelien, Ehrlichien und Rickettsien.

(Q-Fieber war übrigens ebenso wie Fleckfieber ein Kandidat für die biologische Kriegsführung, da wurden schon einige Tests zu gemacht)

In anderen Ländern erwarten einen noch Sachen wie:
Ixodes dammini (v.a. USA), der vor allem als Borrelienüberträge wichtig ist, Ixodes holocyclus (Australien) die sogar eigenes Nervengift injizert und somit nicht einheimische Arten, die das an das Gift nicht adaptiert sind, direkt töten oder wenigstens paralysieren kann, daher auch der Name "Paralysezecke".

Übrigens ist die Gefahr von einem Zeckenbiss nicht an der Verbreitung der Zecken, sondern an der Verbreitung der Krankheiten zu erkennen. Ich hab schon viele Schaubilder gesehen, auf denen das Zeckenaufkommen gezeigt wird um Panik zu verbreiten oder Geld in die Ärztekassen zu spielen, aber wichtig für die Entscheidung sich Impfen zu lassen ist doch das FSME-Vorkommen.

Für die Leute die dafür sind alles auszurotten: Krankheiten und Parasiten sorgen (zu einem gewissen Teil) für eine gesunde Population. Kingt vielleicht ein wenig absurd, ist aber so. Dadurch, dass durch Krankheiten und Parasiten das immunsystem von anderen Tieren (in freier Wildbahn) ständig belastet wird, ist dieses gezwungen viel zu arbeiten und sich zu verbessern. Krankheiten und Parasiten spielen also eine große evolutive Rolle, da sie einen Selektionsdruck bedingen.

Für alle die es nicht interessiert hat: einfach weiterlesen und entschuldigung, dass ich euch 3 min geklaut habe 
#h


----------



## Matti329 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Schaut euch mal die karte an:

http://www.impfserviceplus.de/zecken/fsme/00023/index.html

jetzt kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er in einem Risikogebiet lebt und sich impfen lassen muß. Der Impfwahn in Deutschland ist immer recht hoch. Klar, die Pharmaindustrie muß ja auch Geld verdienen.
Auch in meinem Freundeskreis haben schon einige mit der Borellose zu kämpfen gehabt. Das kann jeden treffen. Die prophylaktischen Gegenmaßnamen wurden schon reichlich genannt. Ob nun Zeckenkarte oder Zange ist glaub ich relativ wurst. Jeder das womit er am Besten klar kommt. Wichtig ist nur dass die Viecher schnell raus kommen. Um so länger die saugen um so größer die Warscheinlichkeit das was passiert.
Wer sich beim Rausmachen nicht sicher ist der geht am besten zum Arzt oder in die Apoteke. Die helfen auch weiter.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## daci7 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Achja, das Entfernen sollte schnell gehen und der Zeckenkörper sollte dabei nicht geknickt oder gequetscht werden. Ob man das nun mit ner Zeckenkarte oder mit ner Pinzette macht ist egal.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



daci7 schrieb:


> Also um mal ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen und die Panik zu schüren und besonders weil ich das Thema interessant finde :
> 
> Zecken unterteilen sich generell in Schild (Ixodidae) - und Lederzecken (Argasidae). Dabei sind die Argasidae, also die Lederzecken einerseits deutlich von den Schildzecken zu unterscheiden und andererseits als Krankheitsvektoren nahezu unbedeutend. (Bilder bitte selbst googlen)
> 
> ...



Um noch mehr Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen, und für den Fall, dass es noch keiner verklickert hat, eine wichtige Erklärung zu dem was hier bereits gut erklärt wurde:
Borrelien, Ehrlichia,  Rickettsia sind Bakterien. Dummerweise sind *Impfungen immer nur bei Viren* *möglich*, gegen Bakterien gibt es keine Impfung!!!
Einmal eingefangen, hilft wenn überhaupt, nur ne antibiotische Therapie.
Das tükische bei Borreliose ist, dass im ungünstigen Fall, mehrere Jahrzehnte keine Symptome auftreten.
Das heißt, wenn mich heute eine Zecke mit Borrelien infiziert, kann es sein, dass ich zehn Jahre danach, keine Probleme habe und es mich nach 10 Jahren und einem Tag, von jetzt auf gleich, ohne Vorwarnung umlässt und ich halbseitig gelähmt bin.
Dagegen kann man praktisch gar nichts tun, wer weiß schon, ob ihn vor zehn Jahren und mehr eine Zecke erwischt hat.#c


----------



## daci7 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> *Impfungen immer nur bei Viren* *möglich*



Oha, hab ich das nicht geschrieben?
Das war der Grundgedanke gewesen ...


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

BOINNNG,
Und wie es so ist wenn mann schon drüber spricht ,
ebend meinen Angelkollegen angerufen wann wir fahren , Antwort:
GARNICHT , Borillen eingefangen und Antidingsda am futtern .
Wie heist es so schön :
Rufe nie den teufel wenn er um die ecke steht |bigeyes


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

soooooooo, 
wahr grad apotheke, hab 2x autan + 1x zecken karte gekauft dann ne 100er box einweghandschuhe, zum köder aufspiesen, da leider auch fische ne abneigung gegen autan haben und meine impfung hab ich mir auch machen lassen, jetzt gehts mir n klein wenig besser...


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Taskin schrieb:


> soooooooo,
> wahr grad apotheke, hab 2x autan + 1x zecken karte gekauft dann ne 100er box einweghandschuhe, zum köder aufspiesen, da leider auch fische ne abneigung gegen autan haben und meine impfung hab ich mir auch machen lassen, jetzt gehts mir n klein wenig besser...



Das klingt ja nach den vollen Programs. #6 Dann kannst du dich ja jetzt beruhigt wieder ans Wasser setzen und die Zeit ohne Angst genießen.#h


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Panik ist wahrlich falsch, aber bei mir ( 1,5 Monate krank dank der Borrelien ) gilt eins...Vorsicht, Vorsicht, Vorsicht.

Diese Viechen stehen bei mir ganz weit oben auf der Liste.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Taskin schrieb:


> .... ne 100er box einweghandschuhe, zum köder aufspiesen, da leider auch fische ne abneigung gegen autan haben...



Die Einweghandschuhe hättest Dir aber auch sparen können. Wenn Du deine Handflächen nach dem Einsprühen ordentlich mit Gras abreibst ist der Autangeruch auch weg. Die Impfung kann ich auch jedem ans Herz legen der sich öfter in der Natur bewegt. Und in Gegenden mit einem hohen FSME-Risiko übernimmt auch die Kasse die Kosten.

@ SchindHsd,
Eine Zeckenimpfung hilft aber nicht gegen Boreliose. Dagegen gibt es keinen Impfstoff. Da werde ich Dir aber nichts neues erzählen.:m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Die Zeckenimpfung ist schnell gemacht, aber hat einen üblen Beigeschmack, denn sie gehört zu den Impfungen, bei denen vergleichsweise häufig, Unverträglichkeiten auftreten, die im ungünstigen Fall einer Erkrankung an Multipler Sklerose in nichts nachstehen.
Auch mit der Anwendung von Zedan(Wirkstoff: 3-[N-n-butyl-N-acetyl] aminopropionsäure ethylester kurz IR3535®) oder Autan(Wirkstoff: Diethyltoluamid (DEET)) wäre ich vorsichtig.
Diese vermeintlich gesundheitlich unbedenklichen Repellente sind dies weit weniger, als die Hersteller es erzählen und genau wie Geraniol und einige Pyrethroide(letztere angeblich auch völlig harmlos, weil sie aus Chrysanthemen gewonnen werden können).
Komischerweise gibt es bei Wirkstoffen, wie dem von Zedan, überhaupt keine offiziellen Untersuchungsergebnisse hinsichtlich toxikologischer Risiken, sehr wohl aber welche die, dessen Unbedenklichkeit bescheinigen, allesamt von Merck bezahlt.
Als alter ABC- Feldwebel kann ich vor dem ganzen Mist bloß warnen, das sind allesamt Kampfstoffe wie das gute alte E605 und andere nette Chemikalien. Ihr reibt euch quasi mit Wirkstoffen von Massenvernichtungswaffen ein, die in entsprechender Dosis oder Empfindlichkeit des Nutzers, von hormonellen Störungen, über Lähmungserscheinungen, Unfruchtbarkeit, Erbgutveränderung, Krebserkrankungen usw. alle zu bieten haben.
Nein danke!!! #dDann lieber mit Kleidung schützen und schwitzen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

@ Sensitivfischer,
Naja, man kann es mit der Vorsicht und Panikmache auch übertreiben. #d 
Da ist das Leben an sich mit Sicherheit Tödlicher als sich mit Autan einzureiben.


----------



## Rosi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Zeckenimpfung, wogegen?
Borrelien sind Bakterien, die von der Zecke erst mal in den Körper gespuckt werden müssen, bevor man sich dagegen impfen lassen kann. Ohne Infektion hat das keinen Zweck.

Man kann sich nur gegen FSME/Gehirnhautentzündung vorsorglich impfen lassen. Es gibt Verbreitungskarten für Zeckengebiete in denen die Viecher mit dem Virus infiziert sind. Dort zahlt auch die Kasse. 

Aber gegen Borreliose hilft diese Impfung nicht!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Rosi schrieb:


> Zeckenimpfung, wogegen?
> Borrelien sind Bakterien, die von der Zecke erst mal in den Körper gespuckt werden müssen, bevor man sich dagegen impfen lassen kann. Ohne Infektion hat das keinen Zweck.
> 
> Man kann sich nur gegen FSME/Gehirnhautentzündung vorsorglich impfen lassen. Es gibt Verbreitungskarten für Zeckengebiete in denen die Viecher mit dem Virus infiziert sind. Dort zahlt auch die Kasse.
> ...



Danke das du meine Post (Nr.82) nochmal bestätigt hast. :m  Mann/Frau kann es nicht oft genug sagen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ Sensitivfischer,
> Naja, man kann es mit der Vorsicht und Panikmache auch *übertreiben*. #d
> ...



Das hast du richtig erkannt, ich übertreibe und zwar mit Vorsatz, um zum Nachdenken anzuregen.
Ich halte nichts von Agitation/blindem Aktionismus, wegen so einem Spinnentierchen, dass genau wie Autan, weit weniger gefährlich, als das Leben ist. Mit nur wenigen Verhaltensregeln lässt sich das Risiko auch ohne chemische Keule enorm runter regeln.
In diesem Sommer sind mir sicher mehr als 50 dieser Tierchen zwischen die Finger gekommen, abgesammelt von meinem Sohn meiner Kleidung, meinen Handtüchern, meiner Ausrüstung... es gibt dieses Jahr besonders viele und doch hat keine den Weg gefunden oder die Chance bekommen mich oder meine Kinder anzuzapfen.

Das ist wie mit dem Waffengesetz:
Laufen dann und wann ein paar Idioten Amok, will man Killerspiele, großkalibrige Waffen usw. verbieten, morgen vielleicht Küchenmesser mit Klinge über 10cm.
Spätestens, wenn es das alles nicht mehr geben darf, kommen welche auf die Idee, mit einem Auto Amok zu laufen, mit 120 auf belebte Plätze zu rasen um Menschen so platt zu machen.(gab's übrigens auch schon) Verbieten wir dann Autos???, bloß weil wir nicht ertragen können, dass nichts zu unternehmen genauso viel, wenn nicht mehr bringt, als sinnlose Verbote.
Leute, die Mist bauen wollen tun dies, egal ob Verbot oder nicht, meist liquidieren sie sich anschließend sowieso selbst und präventiv wirken Verbote auch nicht, weil man immer an alles heran kommt, wenn man es will.
Dennoch sind minimum 75% der Bevölkerung stets dumm genug, in blinden Aktionismus zu verfallen und Verbote, sowie drakonische Strafen zu fordern.

Mit der Zecke ist es nicht anders:
Es ist alles relativ. Man überlege mal, wie viele Milliarden von den Viechern es im Bundesgebiet gibt, wie viele davon wohl pro Jahr Menschen anzapfen und wie viele davon wiederum böse krank werden. Die Zahlen werden ins Verhältnis, gegenüber gestellt, lächerliches offenbaren, was nicht einmal das Risiko der Autananwendung rechtfertigen könnte.#c


----------



## Rosi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Moin Anfutterfanatiker, wenn du über Impfung schreibst, dann sag doch bitte genau wogegen die ist. Nicht gegen die Folgen der Zeckenbisse,  sondern gegen FSME. 

Und wie Stuffel schon schrieb, gegen Borreliose hilft der Impfstoff nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...Mit der Zecke ist es nicht anders:
> Es ist alles relativ. Man überlege mal, wie viele Milliarden von den Viechern es im Bundesgebiet gibt, wie viele davon wohl pro Jahr Menschen anzapfen und wie viele davon wiederum böse krank werden. Die Zahlen werden ins Verhältnis, gegenüber gestellt, lächerliches offenbaren, was nicht einmal das Risiko der Autananwendung rechtfertigen könnte.#c



Das kann man sehen wie man will. Wie hoch ist den die Zahl derer die durch die sachgemäße Benutzung/Anwendung von Autan geschädigt wurden? 

Ich habe jedenfalls ein lebendes Beispiel für die Folgen eines Zeckenbisses an meinem Arbeitsplatz jeden Tag vor Augen. Kein schöner Anblick, wenn gleich es bestimmt schlimmeres als einen von der Schulter abwärts steifen Arm gibt. 
Die Nebenwirkungen die eine sachgemäße Benutzung von Autan angeblich zur Folge haben sollen konnte ich dagegen noch nicht beobachten. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist es mir aber vollkommen Schnuppe ob sich jemand mit Autan oder ähnlichem einsprüht, sich in ein Moskitonetz hüllt oder was auch immer unternimmt um sich diese Plagegeister vom Leibe zu halten.     

Auf deine Beispiele gehe ich hier nicht weiter ein...da diese mit der Thematik Zecken-/FEME-schutzimpfung nichts zu tun haben. |rolleyes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Anfutterfanatiker, wenn du über Impfung schreibst, dann sag doch bitte genau wogegen die ist. Nicht gegen die Folgen der Zeckenbisse,  sondern gegen FSME.
> 
> Und wie Stuffel schon schrieb, gegen Borreliose hilft der Impfstoff nicht.



Hättest du Posting Nr. 76 von mir gelesen, wüsstest du, dass ich nur zu gut weiß, wogegen ein Impfung ist!|rolleyes
Abgesehen davon, wovon bekommt man FSME, wenn nicht in Folge eines"Zeckenbisses"?
Vom Zeckenstreicheln?|uhoh:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Stuffel schrieb:


> ...Ich habe jedenfalls ein lebendes Beispiel für die Folgen eines Zeckenbisses an meinem Arbeitsplatz jeden Tag vor Augen. Kein schöner Anblick, wenn gleich es bestimmt schlimmeres als einen von der Schulter abwärts steifen Arm gibt. ...



Wer kennt nicht Menschen, die Krüppel sind, in Folge von Arbeitsunfall, Motorradunfall, Lungenkrebs, Schlaganfall usw...
Es wird sie immer geben und es kann uns genauso erwischen. Aber sollte man deshalb kein Motorrad mehr fahren, aufhören zu arbeiten...hey, that's life.
Wenn es dein Gewissen beruhigt, nimm Autan, aber wenn es deine Bestimmung ist, durch eine Zecke Borreliose zu bekommen und im Rollstuhl zu landen, dann wird es dich erwischen mit oder ohne Autan und die Schisser erwischt es immer zuerst


----------



## Rosi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hättest du Posting Nr. 76 von mir gelesen, wüsstest du, dass ich nur zu gut weiß, wogegen ein Impfung ist!|rolleyes



Hi, 76 ist zu weit weg, ich lese immer nur die letzten 3 Beiträge.

In 83 steht die Zeckenimpfung... Hm welche?? In  87 schweifst du ab. Schreib doch einfach immer in jedem Beitrag woran du genau denkst


----------



## Jose (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...wenn es deine Bestimmung ist...



es gibt keine "Bestimmung".

verantwortung und vernunft schon.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Rosi schrieb:


> ...In 83 steht die Zeckenimpfung... Hm welche??



Na ja, welche wohl!!?
Es gibt ja wohl nur eine bekannte Viruserkrankung, gegen die man sich impfen lassen kann, nämlich FSME.
Und impfen geht logischerweise, schließlich immer nur gegen Viren!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wer kennt nicht Menschen, die Krüppel sind, in Folge von Arbeitsunfall, Motorradunfall, Lungenkrebs, Schlaganfall usw...
> Es wird sie immer geben und es kann uns genauso erwischen. Aber sollte man deshalb kein Motorrad mehr fahren, aufhören zu arbeiten...hey, that's life.
> Wenn es dein Gewissen beruhigt, nimm Autan, aber wenn es deine Bestimmung ist, durch eine Zecke Borreliose zu bekommen und im Rollstuhl zu landen, dann wird es dich erwischen mit oder ohne Autan und die Schisser erwischt es immer zuerst



Du brauchst nicht abschweifen, wenn du Zahlen, Daten, Fakten kennst die deine These von der Gefährlichkeit dieser Anti- Mücken-/Zeckenmittel belegt dann nenne sie doch. Scheinbar ist das aber nicht der Fall. Denn sonnst würdest du nicht abschweifen und irgendwelche Beispiele und Vergleiche bringen die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben. |rolleyes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Jose schrieb:


> es gibt keine "Bestimmung".
> 
> verantwortung und vernunft schon.



Meinst du nicht?
Ist z.B. nicht jeder dazu bestimmt, sich zur Erhaltung der Art, fortzupflanzen, unabhängig davon, ob wir dem nachkommen oder es ohnehin schon genug von uns gibt???
Das kommt also mal ganz stark darauf an, wie man Bestimmung definiert!


----------



## Rosi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Na ja, welche wohl!!?
> Es gibt ja wohl nur eine bekannte Viruserkrankung, gegen die man sich impfen lassen kann, nämlich FSME.
> Und impfen geht logischerweise, schließlich immer nur gegen Viren!



Moin du alter ABC-Feldwebel Im ersten Absatz haben wir nun zueinander gefunden.
Der 2. ist nicht konkret. Man kann sich ja vor einer Krankheit immunisieren lassen, oder bei Ausbruch dagegen. Beides heißt landläufig Impfen. 
Schlussfolgerung: Man kann sich sehr wohl auch bei Ausbruch gegen die Folgen einer bakteriellen Erkrankung impfen lassen. 
Vor einer Viren Erkrankung natürlich auch. Was hiermit gemeint ist bei Impfung gegen FSME.

Die Impfung gegen die Bakterien ( Borreliose) erfolgt nach der Erkrankung.

Die Impfung gegen die Viren erfolgt vor der Erkrankung.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht abschweifen, wenn du Zahlen, Daten, Fakten kennst die deine These von der Gefährlichkeit dieser Anti- Mücken-/Zeckenmittel belegt dann nenne sie doch. Scheinbar ist das aber nicht der Fall. Denn sonnst würdest du nicht abschweifen und irgendwelche Beispiele und Vergleiche bringen die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben. |rolleyes



Zahlen, Fakten, Daten...tsss...was meinst du, wer die Forschung bezahlt, wie geduldig Papier ist???
Ein Stück Hochglanzpapier, ein Dr.- Titel, ein paar Exceldiagramme graphisch aufgemotzt und jeder glaubt noch so gelogenen Mist...lächerlich.
Es gibt gerade im Pharmabereich so viel Mangel an Daten und Fakten, weil die Studien für Wirkstoffe und deren Auswirkungen auf den Organismus, stets von dem Hersteller selbst in Auftrag und finanziert werden. Das Ergebnis steht vorher schon fest, die Zahlen werden dementsprechend zurecht gerückt.
Studien gegen ein Präparat oder Wirkstoff gibt es verdammt selten, damit lässt schließlich auch kein Geld verdienen und daher auch kein Finanzier finden.
Dennoch ändert es nichts daran, das die Gefahren existent sind, obgleich ich es nicht belegen kann.
Kannst du alles was du an Wissen, worüber du verfügst, hast, stets belegen. Sicher nicht, sonst hättest du sonst kein Hobby mehr!


----------



## Gummischuh (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

...apropos 1:300 |supergri
http://is.blick.ch/img/gen/c/j/HBcjYdLL_Pxgen_rc_330xA,330x325+0+0.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Zahlen, Fakten, Daten...tsss...was meinst du, wer die Forschung bezahlt, wie geduldig Papier ist???
> Ein Stück Hochglanzpapier, ein Dr.- Titel, ein paar Exceldiagramme graphisch aufgemotzt und jeder glaubt noch so gelogenen Mist...lächerlich.
> Es gibt gerade im Pharmabereich so viel Mangel an Daten und Fakten, weil die Studien für Wirkstoffe und deren Auswirkungen auf den Organismus, stets von dem Hersteller selbst in Auftrag und finanziert werden. Das Ergebnis steht vorher schon fest, die Zahlen werden dementsprechend zurecht gerückt.
> Studien gegen ein Präparat oder Wirkstoff gibt es verdammt selten, damit lässt schließlich auch kein Geld verdienen und daher auch kein Finanzier finden.
> ...



Du schreibst zwar viel, sagen tust du aber nichts. Schade, ich hätte mich gern überzeugen lassen. 

Aber um auf ein Zitat von Dir (Post Nr. 91) zurück zu kommen.  "Wer kennt nicht Menschen, die Krüppel sind, in Folge von Arbeitsunfall, Motorradunfall, Lungenkrebs, Schlaganfall usw...
Es wird sie immer geben und es kann uns genauso erwischen. Aber sollte man deshalb kein Motorrad mehr fahren, aufhören zu arbeiten...hey, that's life."
Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen: "Wer kennt nicht Menschen, die Krüppel sind, in Folge von Arbeitsunfall, Autan, Lungenkrebs, Schlaganfall usw...Es wird sie immer geben und es kann uns genauso erwischen. Aber sollte man deshalb kein Autan mehr benutzen, aufhören zu arbeiten...hey, that's life."

Merkst du was? |thinkerg:


----------



## gründler (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Wir waren geboren um zu leben,mit den Wundern jener Zeit................
Weil jeder von uns spürte wie wertvoll Leben ist.#6|bigeyes


----------



## Boedchen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

OMG......
Ich selbst binn und darf mich noch ausbilder des ABC im Katastrophenschutz schimpfen , aber so einen schwachsinn was hier geschrieben wird dreht sich mir die Hutschnurr hoch.
P1: Autan mit Kampfmittel zu vergleichen ist schon Rufschädigung
P2: Kampfmittel welcher art auch immer sind wir täglich mehr ausgesetzt wie man denkt , aber das hier ist Panikmache.
P3: Die gefahr als Angler der an "Futterlaufstrecken" von wild sich aufhält mit Zecken zu infiziren ist real und nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
P4: ABC ( Atomar, Biologisch, chemisch) kann auch gut ins gegenteil gezogen werden wenn ich behaupten würde B = Zecken.......

ABER , das alles weicht vom Thema dermassen ab das es den eigentlichen sinn des Threads aufhebt und somit Off Topic läuf.

Ich bitte JEDEN Angler sich für sich selbst klar zu werden worauf er sich einläst. Die gefahr ist da , sie ist real und nicht von der Hand zu weisen . Dagegen zu wettern halte ich für das gefährlichere geplänkel. 

Fakt also: Angler = Natur = Feuchte wiesen ect = gefahr sich eine Zecke einzufangen = besondere Fürsorge für einen selbst , wie auch immer man das für sich selbst darstellt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Boedchen schrieb:


> OMG......
> Ich selbst binn und darf mich noch ausbilder des ABC im Katastrophenschutz schimpfen , aber so einen schwachsinn was hier geschrieben wird dreht sich mir die Hutschnurr hoch.
> P1: Autan mit Kampfmittel zu vergleichen ist schon Rufschädigung
> P2: Kampfmittel welcher art auch immer sind wir täglich mehr ausgesetzt wie man denkt , aber das hier ist Panikmache.
> ...



|good:
Mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen.:m


----------



## Tapsimy (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

*war selber auch schon an Borelliose erkrankt und habe mich impfen lassen
als Angler krieche ich sowieso durch jedes Gestrüpp
oder sitze irgendwo am Wasser auch mal auf dem Boden 
die Impfung wird von der Kasse bezahlt und ich frische sie nach Ablauf auch wieder auf
 hier der Link zu einer Infoseite die keine Fragen mehr offen lässt

http://www.impfserviceplus.de/zecken/schutzimpfung/00026/index.html?lang=de


#h
*


----------



## daci7 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Tapsimy schrieb:


> *war selber auch schon an Borelliose erkrankt und habe mich impfen lassen
> als Angler krieche ich sowieso durch jedes Gestrüpp
> oder sitze irgendwo am Wasser auch mal auf dem Boden
> die Impfung wird von der Kasse bezahlt und ich frische sie nach Ablauf auch wieder auf
> ...



... und da steht, wie auch nicht anders zu erwarten, dass die Impfung gegen FSME funktioniert. Nicht gegen Borrelien 

Jetz aber genug davon!

PS: Wenn ich in einem Gebiet mit großem FSME-Risiko leben würde, wäre ich schon geimpft 

Es sollte nur nicht stumpf dazu aufgerufen werden sich gegen dieses oder jenes zu impfen ohne dem Risiko jemals ausgesetzt zu sein!


----------



## Patrick S. (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ SchindHsd,
> Eine Zeckenimpfung hilft aber nicht gegen Boreliose. Dagegen gibt es keinen Impfstoff. Da werde ich Dir aber nichts neues erzählen.:m


 
Nein, damit hast du mir wahrlich nichts neues erzählt, siehe Seite 1.

Es gibt soviele Risiken heutezutage.:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Ich will kein Öl ins Feuer gießen, aber diese ganzen Insektenabwehrmittel sind mir auch ein wenig suspekt. Siehe auch hier:

http://www.g-o.de/wissen-aktuell-10299-2009-08-05.html

Höchstwahrscheinlich kommt es auch immer drauf an, wie oft man das Zeugs benutzt. 

Alles in allem halte ich eine Impfung in FSME-Gebieten für sinnvoll und eine Kontrolle beim Arzt auf Borreliose nach einem Zeckenbiß für angeraten. 
Geeignete Kleidung zum Schutz vor Zecken scheint mir in Kombination mit obiger Vorgehensweise als ausreichend.


----------



## Wallace666 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Hab mir das hier mal durchgelesen und war erstaunt wieviel Unwissenheit doch herrscht. Das die meisten noch nichtmal den Unterschied zwischen Borreliose und FSME kennen (und verstehen) hat mich am meisten gewundert. 
Zur Impfung kann man stehen wie man möchte, ich lebe in keinem Risikogebiet, hatte in meinem Leben bisher 2 Zecken und werde mich somit auf keinen Fall impfen lassen. 
"Normaler" Schutz durch Kleidung, Kontrolle und im Extremfall die chemische Keule reichen in meinem Fall aus meiner Sicht vollkommen.

Das Thema chemische Keule wäre wohl wieder nen extra Thread wert. Auf jeden Fall sollte man damit auch nicht zu sorglos umgehen. Meist sind Nebenwirkungen dazu nicht bekannt da kaum ein Arzt die Symptome/Erkrankung damit in Zusammenhang bringt (auch wenn er ggf. vorhanden ist).
Ich erinnere nur mal daran das Contergan auch immer als harmlos und sicher galt.....


----------



## austinpowers (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Na ja, welche wohl!!?
> _Es gibt ja wohl nur eine bekannte Viruserkrankung, gegen die man sich impfen lassen kann, nämlich FSME._
> *Und impfen geht logischerweise, schließlich immer nur gegen Viren!*



_meinst du im Sinne von "FSME ist die bekannteste Viruserkrankung gegen die man sich impfen lassen kann AUF DER WELT" oder "FSME ist die bekannteste Viruserkrankung gegen die man sich impfen kann im Bezug auf Zecken"_


*#ddas schöne Wort "nur". Bist du gegen Tetanus geimpft? Clostridium tetani = Bakterium
Bist du gegen Meningokokken geimpft? Die können schließlich auch eine Meningitis auslösen mit wesentlich fulminanterem Verlauf als virale Meningitiden.*
*Pneumokokken? Nein?
*
Zum Thema: Die Gefahr ist da, aber jedes Jahr zur passenden Zeit die Panikmache(was es einfach mal ist) zu starten, braucht man genauso wenig. Ich kann auch im Herbst und im Winter ankommen und einen Thread über Lungenentzündung aufmachen und euch vor allen Risiken warnen, etc. Angefangen mit "Weltweit sterben jährlich geschätzt 826.000 Kinder unter sechs Jahre an  Pneumokokkeninfektionen."


----------



## Honeyball (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*

Und statt endloser unfruchtbarer Diskussionen über Pharmakologie, Pharmaindustrie, Politik und so weiter trage ich hier jetzt mal wieder rein zur Information die Fakten zusammen, die mir bekannt sind und aus denen jeder seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen kann (falls jemand mehr weiß, oder andere bzw. aktuellere Informationen hat, bitte korrigieren):

*FSME:*

durch Zecken übetragene *Virus*infektion der Hirnhaut
tritt regional verstärkt auf
Gefährdungsregionen werden jährlich aktualisiert benannt (in Deutschland vor allem Baden-Württemberg, Bayer, und das südliche Thüringen
aktuelles Informationsblatt zum Download beim RKI
Impfung möglich und bei (Urlaubs-)Aufenthalt im Risikogebiet vom RKI empfohlen
Impfrisiko (statistische Häufigkeit des Auftretens von Nebenwirkungen) sehr gering  (< 1 von 10.000)
Übertragung des Erregers findet bereits beim Biss statt (Zecken tragen den Erreger im Speichel)
gewichtete Infektionswahrscheinlichkeit (Erkrankungsrisiko bei Vorliegen eines Zeckenbisses durch einen infizierten Überträger) sehr hoch (> 66%)

*Borreliose:*

bakterielle Infektion, die verschiedenste Körperteile (Organe, Gelenke, Nervensystem, Gewebe) befallen kann
Übertragung durch Zecken, vereinzelt auch durch Stechmücken und Pferdebremsen
Impfschutz nicht möglich
Anteil infizierter Zecken, die als Überträger in Frage kommen in Deutschland zwischen 5 und 50% (auch hier im Süden höher als im Norden)
gewichtete Infektionswahrscheinlichkeit (Erkrankungsrisiko bei Vorliegen eines Zeckenbisses durch einen infizierten Überträger) mittel (ca. 40%)
ungewichtete Infektionswahrscheinlichkeit (Erkrankungsrisiko bei Zeckenbiss überhaupt) zwischen 1:300 und 1:10 (in Hochrisikogebieten)
Übertragung des Erregers erfolgt meist erst in einer späteren Phase (Einnistung), da die Zecken den Erreger im Darm tragen
Größtes Risiko der Infektion ist, dass diese oftmals erst spät erkannt wird. In 30-50% der Infektionsfälle tritt nach wenigen Tagen eine ringförmige Rötung um die Bisststelle auf. Die nächste Krankheitsphase 3-16 Wochen nach dem Biss kann mit einer Grippe verwechselt werden.
nur in den beiden frühen Phasen bestehen gute Heilungschancen

Fazit:

Jeder erfolgte Zeckenbiss birgt ein Infektionsrisiko
Bissvermeidung (Bekleidung, geeignete Schutzmittel) ist als Prophylaxe sinnvoll)
Kontrolle des ganzen Körpers auf Zecken nach Aufenthalt in der Natur. Biss erfolgt oft erst Stunden später.
Auch ein halbes Jahr nach einem Zeckenbiss, unbedingt *jede* Erkrankung ernst nehmen und mit einem Arzt besprechen

So, ich hoffe, damit das Thema etwas versachlicht zu haben.

Unsere Familie ist anläßlich eines Schwedenurlaubs gegen FSME geimpft. Der Impfschutz hält ca. 10 Jahre und kann dann wieder aufgefrischt werden.

Ein Freund von uns (aktiver Sportler) ist nach einem Zeckenbiss an Borreliose erkrankt, die erst in der zweiten Phase entdeckt wurde, als er "Grippe" mit starken Gelenkschmerzen, völliger Schlappheit und körperlicher Schwäche bekam. Er war daraufhin 7 Monate krank geschrieben und erst nach mehreren Antibiotika-Behandlungen geheilt. Zur vollständigen Wiederherstellung seiner körperlichen Leistungsfähigkeit hat er auch danach noch einige Monate gebraucht.


----------



## Taskin (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



daci7 schrieb:


> Es sollte nur nicht stumpf dazu aufgerufen werden sich gegen dieses oder jenes zu impfen ohne dem Risiko jemals ausgesetzt zu sein!


 

und wenn ich nur einen einzigen aus dem board hier dazu gebracht habe sich nach dem fischen einmal mehr ab zu suchen, dann hab ich eigentlich schon mein ziel mit diesem threat erreicht


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufruf zur Zeckenimpfung*



austinpowers schrieb:


> _meinst du im Sinne von "FSME ist die bekannteste Viruserkrankung gegen die man sich impfen lassen kann AUF DER WELT" oder "FSME ist die bekannteste Viruserkrankung gegen die man sich impfen kann im Bezug auf Zecken"_...


Letzteres natürlich und ja, es gibt, streng genommen auch Impfungen, gegen andere Krankheitserreger als Viren, aber wenn ich von Impfung spreche meine ich, wie die meisten Leute, eine Schutzimpfung(also die präventive Maßnahme) und, die ist meines Wissens nur bei Viren möglich.
Alles andere ist eh kaum üblich, genauso wenig wie die Erregerbestimmung(Antibiogramm) bei Verdacht auf jedwede bakterielle Infektion, beim Hausarzt. Stattdessen rät letzt genannter ins Blaue, woran sein Patient erkrankt sein könnte und verschreibt einfach pauschal ein Breitbandantibiotikum(Antibiogramm ist schließlich zu teuer)



austinpowers schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *#ddas schöne Wort "nur". Bist du gegen Tetanus geimpft? Clostridium tetani = Bakterium
> Bist du gegen Meningokokken geimpft? Die können schließlich auch eine Meningitis auslösen mit wesentlich fulminanterem Verlauf als virale Meningitiden.*
> ...



Nein, ich bin nicht gegen Meningokokken oder Pneumokokken geimpft, weil die Chance auf einen Impfschaden, *speziell bei mir*, höher ist, als die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eine der Erkrankungen zu bekommen.
Ich vertrage Impfungen generell sehr schlecht, reagiere darauf mit Symptomen von Fieber, Schmerzen bis hin zum epileptischen Anfall, temporären Lähmungserscheinungen usw.. , als Kind hatte ich dies Probleme noch nicht und gerade die Meningokokkenimpfung gilt schon für Ottonormalverbraucher, als nicht sonderlich gut verträglich.
Tetanus lasse ich auch nicht mehr impfen, weil man die Impfung bei entsprechender Verletzung ohnehin im Krankenhaus nochmal reingefeuert bekommt, egal wie lange die letzte Impfung/Auffrischung zurück liegt, egal wie der Titter im Blut ist.
Zudem habe ich eine geringe Entzündungsneigung, bei mir eitert seltenst eine Wunde, die Wundheilung verläuft stets bilderbuchmäßig. Von daher fürchte ich keine Sepsis.
Auch sonst habe ich mich zum Impffernbleiber entwickelt und habe den Eindruck, dass es mir dabei besser geht, meine Allergien(Heuschnupfen, Allergie gegen Sulfonamide) hinsichtlich Sympthomatik sich gebessert haben.
Zuletzt war das so, als ich mein Amalgam rausmachen und mir vernünftig Keramik in die Kauleiste einarbeiten ließ.
Ich stehe nicht so auf Squalen und andere Adjuvans(Wirkverstärker), fürchte mich nicht vor Schweinegrippe, Vogelgrippe oder anderen Geldruckmaschinen der Pharmaindustrie, auch nicht vor Terrorismus, wie er in unseren Medien propagandiert wird.
Kurzum, ich bin anders und ich habe die Eier dazu zu stehen.:q


----------

